# MB calls for Friday protest



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Brotherhood calls for Friday million-man march to 'protect revolution' - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

Hussein went on to stress that Friday's demonstration was *only one of several scheduled actions* that the Brotherhood planned to take part in with other political groups and movements.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The Salafist Front has announced plans to participate in mass demonstrations in Cairo's Tahrir Square on Friday under the slogan, "the only demand - together against the remnants of the former regime"

Salafist Front to join Friday's Tahrir protests - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

oooooh boy!!! fun fun fun!!!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Well I'll be staying in!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I thought Tahrir Square was only for drug addicts and ****s............But guess it's for the bearded ones too


----------

